# iPhone 6S Plus launch day experience



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I had wanted to use the Apple upgrade program, which meant that I had to pick up my phone at the store. I arrived at 9 o'clock for my 930 appointment. There were about five people with reservations in front of me, and a separate longer line of perhaps 20 or 30 optimistic people with no phone reserved. Arriving early was mostly a waste of time, they were letting people who arrived late for 9 o'clock appointments cut in front of me, and I finally started the buying process about 920. So it was not an epically long wait!

They emphasized that I had to use a credit not a debit card for the upgrade program, which was fine, and I had to give my name and date of birth and social security number for the credit check. My credit score fluctuates around 800 and I have no debt, so problems with the credit check had not occurred to me. But I failed the credit check! I thought there was a glitch associated with the credit card I had submitted and want to try a different card, but I was told that after filing that once I was done with the upgrade program. I could have signed up for a Verizon purchase and early trade in plan, but I was gunshy by that point and just paid the retail price of the phone.

I'm off work today so took the phone with me while I ran around and did other errands. I've already received a call on it and done some rudimentary set up. I am pleased with the phone. I read the fingerprint sensor was blindingly fast, and although it is faster than the one on my iPad Air to, it's still not what I would call blindingly fast. My first attempt to use Apple pi I am pleased with the phone. I had read the fingerprint sensor was blindingly fast, and although it is faster than the one on my iPad air two, it's still not what I would call blindingly fast. My first attempt to use ApplePay at a Walgreens failed! I am home now and I'm going to do some more extensive set up.

Looking on some of the specialized Apple forums, it appears there are a number of people who didn't expect problems but were rejected for credit. If you want to use the upgrade program, I would have a plan B in mind before you go.

For now I am using a matte black version of this case: 

It fit on the phone easily and firmly, is inexpensive, and doesn't add significant book. On the other hand it provides little protection beyond scratch resistance, and not even good scratch resistance on the ends. I am definitely happy with it as a short-term solution.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I got my phone the rose gold 6s+ at about 11:30 via UPS yesterday. I had to finish work on a job before I could start setting up. So about 1:00 I started the process. All went well till I tried to upgrade to the newest OS 9.01, then my phone froze! I had no phone service on my old phone so I went through Apple support's online chat to get help. Well over 4 hours later we had not solved the problem and there was no appointments at any of my local stores sooner than Thursday. So it was decided that I should a new phone sent to me which involved a complicated process of agreeing to a large hold being placed on a credit card until the non working phone was returned.

She did have me switch the sim card so I would at least have phone service until the new phone came. Then I decided to try recovery mode one more time without the sim card in and it worked!! I was able to get it set up! I spent another hour with support canceling the replacement and making sure the new install worked. Whew! A bit of a nightmare but I do appreciate both support ladies sticking with me through it all!

I love my Rifle case, it is pretty and you can still see the beautiful rose gold through it. The rose gold is very interesting... sometimes more pink or sometimes more gold.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, what a mess getting it set up.    Beautiful working iPhone now.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> I got my phone the rose gold 6s+ at about 11:30 via UPS yesterday. I had to finish work on a job before I could start setting up. So about 1:00 I started the process. All went well till I tried to upgrade to the newest OS 9.01, then my phone froze! I had no phone service on my old phone so I went through Apple support's online chat to get help. Well over 4 hours later we had not solved the problem and there was no appointments at any of my local stores sooner than Thursday. So it was decided that I should a new phone sent to me which involved a complicated process of agreeing to a large hold being placed on a credit card until the non working phone was returned.
> 
> She did have me switch the sim card so I would at least have phone service until the new phone came. Then I decided to try recovery mode one more time without the sim card in and it worked!! I was able to get it set up! I spent another hour with support canceling the replacement and making sure the new install worked. Whew! A bit of a nightmare but I do appreciate both support ladies sticking with me through it all!
> 
> I love my Rifle case, it is pretty and you can still see the beautiful rose gold through it. The rose gold is very interesting... sometimes more pink or sometimes more gold.


Pretty case on the rose gold! Does it offer good protection?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

skyblue said:


> Pretty case on the rose gold! Does it offer good protection?


Yes, I think so. The design is on a kind of silicon clear case that has a lip and feels very protective. I do keep it in another small sleeve type case when I put it in my purse just cause I am paranoid. I also order these, I am a big fan of the designer Orla Kiely... these are two shells over a black silicone type case, I don't know about the black, I am going to see if the shell will fit over my current case... just could not resist though!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> My first attempt to use ApplePay at a Walgreens failed!


Weird. Been using Apple Pay ever since it came out and never had it fail once. Maybe a glitch on Walgreen's side, but I've found it pretty solid at other retailers like Staples, Whole Foods, and even down in Disney.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I later discovered there was an authentication step I hadn't done, and it is working now, though seems fussy about how you position the phone! I'm getting a 10% rebate through Discover Card, which is an incentive to figure it out!


----------

